# New to Levers- Grinder Choking



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi folks

I am new to levers- recently acquired a Gruppo Izzo Pompei 1.

So far I have produced some amazing shots, however every so often I need to dial my grinder down (Elektra Nino) to slow the pour down and it chokes the grinder it's so fine.

I'm putting 15 grams in the basket, tamping way harder than I'd like to, and getting a yield of close to 30 grams, so the issue is I'd like to tamp lighter, but that would mean definitely choking the grinder.

Any suggestions? I'm using a stock standard double basket- could this be the problem? Should I get a finer precision basket. Should I put more than 15 grams in the basket?

Cheers


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you using freshly roasted beans?


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

bronc said:


> Are you using freshly roasted beans?


Yes, I roast. Usually use them 3 to 7 days post roast


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

That might be the problem. Beans need 7-10 days of CO2 degassing. Results may vary during this time period.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Rest the beans longer.

I personally would invest in a better basket, an IMS or VST. I tend to dose 18-19g myself in the L1 (and extract around 36g).

What grinder are you using?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

^^ a better basket although with the LI I dose 17g in the 18gVST and aim for 34g in about 36 seconds.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

RoyH said:


> So far I have produced some amazing shots, however every so often I need to dial my grinder down (Elektra Nino) to slow the pour down and it chokes the grinder it's so fine.
> 
> I'm putting 15 grams in the basket, tamping way harder than I'd like to, and getting a yield of close to 30 grams, so the issue is I'd like to tamp lighter, but that would mean definitely choking the grinder.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm using a stock standard double basket- could this be the problem? Should I get a finer precision basket. Should I put more than 15 grams in the basket?


What do you mean by it choking the grinder? That seems unusual I haven't used a Nino but understood they're good grinders.

What's your routine for grinding, do you use a hopper full of beans or single dose?

Usually a VST or IMS basket will require a finer grind than a "stock" basket, I can't speak for that specific one though.

Do you know what basket size yours is supposed to be / amount it could take? If you dose more it slows the shot down, so it might help mean you don't need to grind so finely. . .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ignore the advice on resting beans, unless you are really taking them dark. For typical home roasted beans which will be light to medium, 3 to 5 days is fine. The problems lie possibly in your baskets. A lot use VST as they seem to produce consistency. Also remember, if you grind fine which is the right thing to do, you will not need much tamp pressure. the other thing is are you weighing in. You might think you have 15 gms in your basket but it might be much more if you are going by eye


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check the grinder and burrs


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

I second checking the grinders burrs. I had a similar issue with the grinder choking (ie beans were in the grinder hopper but nothing came out the grinder) with a Compak A8. Replaced the burrs and problem gone.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Ignore the advice on resting beans, unless you are really taking them dark. For typical home roasted beans which will be light to medium, 3 to 5 days is fine.


For the lighter roasts I use it really isn't, they need at least 7 days for the gases to not be a problem. Otherwise I get very odd extractions.


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

dlight said:


> I second checking the grinders burrs. I had a similar issue with the grinder choking (ie beans were in the grinder hopper but nothing came out the grinder) with a Compak A8. Replaced the burrs and problem gone.


Thanks for all the replies gents.

Yes I'm weighing the coffee. I replaced the burrs one week ago and settled them in with 5kg coffee.

The Nino is indeed an awesome grinder and I haven't choked it in the two years I was running it with a Giotto E61. I'll try a finer basket. Any specific brand/sizing?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think basket is open to debate but VST seem most often mentioned (IMO) as being the best option. Assuming it's OK price wise that's what I'd go with (and have gone with). They do a 15g or 18g basket and both are supposed to take +/- 1 g, so it might just depend if you have a preference based on your brew ratio and intended drink size (they also do bigger and smaller but these two seem to be the most common).


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> What do you mean by it choking the grinder? That seems unusual I haven't used a Nino but understood they're good grinders.
> 
> What's your routine for grinding, do you use a hopper full of beans or single dose?
> 
> ...


I have a borosilicate tube as a hopper with a tamper as a surcharge for constant pressure.

ive been filling 15 grams. I'll go up to 18 grams and see how it goes


----------



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

This issue has now resolved itself. I think it was just the new burrs settling in. The Nino is back to its usual self pumping out excellent grinds once again.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

RoyH said:


> This issue has now resolved itself. I think it was just the new burrs settling in. The Nino is back to its usual self pumping out excellent grinds once again.


I had that problem with the Brasilia RR45, nothing would come out and I had to open the burrs right up, then whoooosh! the lot would come out. I've ground really fresh beans before and only had problems in the cup (frothy and a bit harsh due to gas). No idea what caused the grinder to do this, happened a few times (supermarket beans, so not exactly fresh.. but hey ho.. was a newbie.)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

RoyH said:


> This issue has now resolved itself. I think it was just the new burrs settling in. The Nino is back to its usual self pumping out excellent grinds once again.


Thanks for the update and it's good to hear that your problem has sorted itself out.


----------

